# 909



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone in here from the 909 area?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i used 2 be.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You don't count anymore, you *******


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I live in the 909. I live in Moreno Valley but I'm mainly in San Bernardino because of school and work. However, I rarely post here.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> You don't count anymore, you *******


bastard ! lol .. my cell is still 909 ! still reppin the 909 and 626 ! :thumbup:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> bastard ! lol .. my cell is still 909 ! still reppin the 909 and 626 ! :thumbup:


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

im in san bernardino


----------

